# Canned cherry peppers



## JohnT (Aug 10, 2016)

I had made this entry a year ago. If you have some in your garden (cherry peppers), then I urge you to try and can some. This has become a staple of our steak dinners! 


This one was given to me by JamesNGalviston. I tried it last year. I ran out of them by January.

Despite the name, they are not that hot. I like them on burgers, on tuna sandwiches, and even as a small side dish with a steak.

One tip: Make sure that the peppers are of a deep red color. The green ones so not taste nearly as nice and sweet!

Here is James` recipe. I like to also add just a little bit of mustard seed and celery seed 1/4 tsp of each added into each quart jar. 


INGREDIENTS
2 - pounds hot cherry peppers, washed well and dried
6 - garlic cloves, halved
3 - dried bay leaves
3/4 teaspoon - whole black peppercorns
4 cups - white-wine vinegar (at least 5 percent acidity)
1 1/3 cups - water
1/4 cup - sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons - coarse salt

Trim cherry pepper stems. Pierce each pepper with a knife. Divide peppers, garlic, bay leaves, and peppercorns among 2 quart-size and 1 pint-size sterilized glass jars. 
Bring vinegar, water, sugar, and salt to a simmer in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Cook until sugar dissolves. Pour hot pickling liquid over peppers, leaving 1/4-inch headspace at tops. Can in water bath for 15 minutes.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 10, 2016)

Here is a photo of a jar I canned last Sunday....


----------



## winehomie (Oct 13, 2016)

I love cherry peppers, I have never grown any but I need to start. I usually grow hot banana and Jalapeno in my garden, but I can't seem to can them without them getting really mushy, I cold canned the banana's this year and they turned out really good, but I only have so much fridge space. do you have any insight or secrets on keeping canned peppers crisp?


----------



## TonyR (Oct 13, 2016)

Looking good. There are 2 types of cherry peppers, sweet and hot. I have grown and canned the sweet, very similar recipe. Need to try and cut the top off, take out the seeds and stuff with a small cube of sharp provolone wraped with a strip of prosciutto and canned I also put about 1/4" of olive oil on top before canning.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2016)

I have some of the hot peppers will try canning tonight.


----------

